# Calling all tan, caramel & chocolate girls...........



## entyce08 (Jul 8, 2008)

What are you favorite white or close to white e/s's ???? I'm a very yellow honey/caramel/tan color (never got swatched for MAC sorry!!) but i do a lot of my friends & familys make-up so i want to get at least 2 or 3 colors that will suit us all!!!

thanks!

~B~


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

gesso and crystal avalanche es

creamy colours that i like are rice paper and vanilla es


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 8, 2008)

nylon! im very yellow too and thats my fav shadow. its a very pale yellow that looks like a creamey white almost.

white frost is always good too though for a true white, its very frosty and looks hot if u wear it right!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 8, 2008)

dazzlelight! or nylon & ricepaper for creamier colors.  i've swatched chill on my hand and it fwiw it looks good too!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 8, 2008)

NW45: Vanilla, Dazzlelight, Soba, Nylon, Ricepaper, Gesso


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2008)

I just bought my first true white.  I was going to get Gesso but I decided on Crystal Avalanche.  Its frosty.  Gesso was just stark white.  I thought Crystal Avalanche would be more versatile.  Just my opinion.  I guess I'll see.....


Other suggestions that I have seen on women of color are:
Nylon
Modest Tone (LE)
Daisychain
Vanilla


----------



## aziajs (Jul 8, 2008)

Gesso
Arena
Bisque
Ricepaper
Daisychain


----------



## couturesista (Jul 8, 2008)

Crystal Avalanche and Forgery


----------



## Jamaicanglitz (Jul 8, 2008)

Gesso and white frost


----------



## marielle78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Blanc type


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_Blanc type_

 

Yup.  how could I forget Blanc Type?  This one is just like Vanilla in that I only need a teeny tiny amount.  I think they will last forever


----------



## saj20052006 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never been able to find an eyeshadow that gives me that true white look, but if you can get your hands on some, Pure White Pigment is definately the way to go.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 9, 2008)

Do you really find that Gesso looks good on our skin tone? (I guess this isn't directed at you specifically as many others have answered the same.)

I keep wanting to get it, but I've been told (and will admit)...I think it's a bit chalky.  I have Crystal Avalanche (which I love) but would like a matte (or close to matte) white colour....

None of the MAs I've ever been to have recommended any white...


----------



## hr44 (Jul 9, 2008)

My fav whites to use are nylon and pure white pigment. Love those.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay so i'm whiter than white can be but the tile of your thread made me crave a twix =)


----------



## user46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Gesso when the right base is underneath. I have oily lids, so it always ends up not being as opaque on me than i'd like ... until I found a good base.


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 13, 2008)

Even though it's not technically white I think Solar White is gorgeous!

AZ


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 13, 2008)

Arena and Orb are really nice. I use both of them pretty much daily.


----------



## bsquared (Jul 16, 2008)

*crystal avalanche works for me*


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_Gesso when the right base is underneath. I have oily lids, so it always ends up not being as opaque on me than i'd like ... until I found a good base._

 

I just bought Gesso.  I hope it works out.  Now i have Crystal Avalanche and Gesso for my true whites.  I don't think i'll need anymore.  The rest are beiges and creams.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 6, 2008)

Vanilla Pigment
Bare Study
Nanogold


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm gonna go against the grain and suggest Maybelline Vanilla e/s. It's a hella frosty white shade that I've had for a while, but I think I'm liking alot now...


----------



## seymone25 (Sep 7, 2008)

I second solar white, eventhough it has a goldish cast to it.. 

Others nylon, vanilla, ricepaper, and white frost piggie..


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 8, 2008)

I heart my vanilla you can't go wrong without it!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 9, 2008)

shroom and ricepaper


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I second solar white, eventhough it has a goldish cast to it.. 

.._

 
3rd Solar White!  Also Prisimique if you don't mind lustres and Forgery (Frost)


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2008)

Nylon and dazzlelight for sure. Vanilla too! and for base, bare canvas.


----------

